# New S3 software 11.0m



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

Just noticed my OLED Series 3 has a new software version 11.0m-01-2-648. Anyone else have it or know what was changed?

EDIT: Tivo has updated their version numbers here: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

What was the previous version number?


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

Previous was 11.0k-01-2-648.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Still 11.0k here


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

cassiusdrow said:


> Just noticed my OLED Series 3 has a new software version 11.0m-01-2-648. Anyone else have it or know what was changed?


What makes sense about this is that TiVo tends to skip letters that people may confuse with others. I wouldn't expect an 11.0l version. I WOULD expect an 11.0m version.

I REALLY hope this is for real, and that it will also roll to HD units, not just S3 OLED ones...

They left a lot of NEW issues (with my HD units) in the wake of their rush to roll out the second to last version to fix the grey/black screen issue, and left them unresolved in the last version, which added support for 1TB external expansion drives...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

My guess would be that they fixed the TTG cookie bug.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

ggieseke said:


> My guess would be that they fixed the TTG cookie bug.


My thoughts exactly. Anyone expecting anything else to be fixed are likely out of luck.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

tatergator1 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Anyone expecting anything else to be fixed are likely out of luck.


I am painfully aware of that... Thanks so much for grinding it in.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow! I never thought this would happen again.

There are so many things, little things that were already fixed in the Premiere line, that I wish they would clean up for the S3... If they're willing to put out _any_ new version for the S3, that gives me hope.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

wmcbrine said:


> Wow! I never thought this would happen again.
> 
> There are so many things, little things that were already fixed in the Premiere line, that I wish they would clean up for the S3... If they're willing to put out _any_ new version for the S3, that gives me hope.


IMHO, the ONLY way TiVo would release any update beyond 11.0k, which is only used on end-of-life S3/HD platforms, would be out of necessity. Perhaps they are about to make a change to the Premiere lines which exist, and or there is something in the upcoming products that would break the already limited interoperability between platforms. Maybe WD is going to release a DVR expander of greater capacity in the near future. Who knows... We'll just have to wait and see.

One can always hope... But, especially with TiVo, I've found that hope (or any expectations) tends to leave you feeling let-down.

Sometimes TiVo does surprise me. I honestly never expected that they could polish the turd, known as the Premiere (original, first model), to what it is today. Anybody who bought one upon release, knows what I'm talking about, except aaronwt, who "never has any issues with (insert any issue that anybody else reports)".

Ok, sometimes he will say he's observed an issue, but "it's only a minor one".


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

ggieseke said:


> My guess would be that they fixed the TTG cookie bug.


 ????? what's that about?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

FWIW (probably nothing) the official Tivo web page on software versions says the latest version for Series 3 is 11.0k
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311/kw/software versions#Latest
If there actually is an update to 11.0m, I'm sure this page will be updated "real soon now".


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

M-Card


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

bshrock said:


> M-Card


I wish.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Teeps said:


> ????? what's that about?


The TiVo's internal web server was sending out cookies with a fixed expiration date that passed earlier this year. This date had been hardwired into the TiVo software since 2005 or so. The cookie was supposed to be sent back before you could pull a recording off the TiVo via TTG. But since the cookies were pre-expired, all transfers were failing.

It was discovered that the TiVo didn't really care about the contents of the cookie you sent it, only that it was there. So, we came up with simple workarounds for KMTTG, pyTivo, etc. -- and even for TiVo Desktop, a user-written patch that TiVo Inc. eventually adopted themselves.

But, the bug was still there, affecting unpatched software (and notably, the HTML interface for standard browsers). Finally, it was fixed on the Premiere side, with 20.3.1. It seems likely that this new version for the Series 3 also addresses the bug, though I don't know yet.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

When TiVo promised to fix the cookie bug on every platform including the Series 2s I was surprised, but pleased that they stepped up. I doubt that they're addressing anything else on the older platforms.

When they made that promise I posted in the private TiVo "All-Stars" forum that I would buy them a pony if they added some stuff to the older models like folder play/delete or the Crestron remote interface, but they already have a TiVoPony and weren't impressed.


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

Is there any way I can test the TTG bug? I don't have or use the TiVo desktop software. I do use pyTiVo and kmttg.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

cassiusdrow said:


> Is there any way I can test the TTG bug? I don't have or use the TiVo desktop software. I do use pyTiVo and kmttg.


Try using the TiVo's built in web interface. https://Your_tivos_ipaddress/nowplaying/index.html and try to download a recording. If you can it is fixed if you get an error something like "session id missing" it is not.

User name: tivo
Password: The DVR's MAK value


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

HomeUser said:


> Try using the TiVo's built in web interface. https://Your_tivos_ipaddress/nowplaying/index.html and try to download a recording. If you can it is fixed if you get an error something like "session id missing" it is not.


I was able to download a show using the S3's built-in web server wiithout any errors. I tried to do the same using my S2 Pioneer DVR-810H TiVo and got the "Bad Request session id missing" page (just trying to see the error for myself).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ggieseke said:


> My guess would be that they fixed the TTG cookie bug.


+1

I wouldn't expect any other fixes.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

cassiusdrow said:


> I was able to download a show using the S3's built-in web server wiithout any errors. I tried to do the same using my S2 Pioneer DVR-810H TiVo and got the "Bad Request session id missing" page (just trying to see the error for myself).


 Good then it is fixed with 11.0m.
I just tried on my OLED S3 still with 11.0k and it failed with the "Bad Request session id missing" message same with the 240 S2 and 652 TiVo HD


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I never tried https://Your_tivos_ipaddress/nowplaying/index before. Looks good, but I am not sure how much it does.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> The TiVo's internal web server was sending out cookies with a fixed expiration date that passed earlier this year. This date had been hardwired into the TiVo software since 2005 or so. The cookie was supposed to be sent back before you could pull a recording off the TiVo via TTG. But since the cookies were pre-expired, all transfers were failing.
> 
> It was discovered that the TiVo didn't really care about the contents of the cookie you sent it, only that it was there. So, we came up with simple workarounds for KMTTG, pyTivo, etc. -- and even for TiVo Desktop, a user-written patch that TiVo Inc. eventually adopted themselves.
> 
> But, the bug was still there, affecting unpatched software (and notably, the HTML interface for standard browsers). Finally, it was fixed on the Premiere side, with 20.3.1. It seems likely that this new version for the Series 3 also addresses the bug, though I don't know yet.


Thanks wmcbrine, I would have never known that.

My S3 648250 (Oled) is still on 11.0k as of today 8July13.
Make that 1 Aug 13

Still on 11.0k 5 Sept 2013


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Teeps said:


> My S3 648250 (Oled) is still on 11.0k as of today 8July13.


No sign of it on any of my TiVo HD units, either.

I'm not seeing anybody saying "I got the 11.0m update!", except for the O.P. I'm not saying it's not true.

I'm sure it's a low-priority, slow rollout. I'm in no hurry, if a cookie is all it encompasses.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

It's been so long since they did a tivohd update, I bet they sent it to a few dozen people to see if they break the systems.

I bet all the tivo hackers are quakeing in their boots. An update will kill their
hacked TIVO capabilities and I bet MOST will not remember how to re-hack the systems since it has been so long!!!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

11.0k was released in March 2011, so it hasn't been that long...


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I wonder how many drives will go bad due to the update... (It's somewhat common due to the way the drives are structured to expose a bad drive via upgrade, isn't it?)


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

SullyND said:


> I wonder how many drives will go bad due to the update... (It's somewhat common due to the way the drives are structured to expose a bad drive via upgrade, isn't it?)


Yep. That's why I do a KickStart 52 "emergency software reinstall" every three to six months, minimum. It keeps my software bouncing between partitions, and seems to improve performance, probably by decreasing fragmentation. At minimum, it keeps the wear on the drive platters more even. Due to it basically forcing a software update (that really isn't an update), the TiVo does a LOT of file system checks, like a regular update, just looking for anything that may be wrong, in order to prevent TiVos from bricking, as real software updates are installed.

For the worrisome folks, I'd recommend running the full battery of Kickstart 54 SMART tests, when they know an update it coming, or before they institute my Ping-Pong KS52 game. That *should* cover all the bases. If it doesn't, the drive was doomed, anyway.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

SullyND said:


> I wonder how many drives will go bad due to the update... (It's somewhat common due to the way the drives are structured to expose a bad drive via upgrade, isn't it?)


Updates don't make drives go bad, they just make drives that are already going bad (spontaneous reboots, macro blocking, etc) more likely to simply fail to boot up.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> Yep. That's why I do a KickStart 52 "emergency software reinstall" every three to six months, minimum. It keeps my software bouncing between partitions, and seems to improve performance, probably by decreasing fragmentation. At minimum, it keeps the wear on the drive platters more even. Due to it basically forcing a software update (that really isn't an update), the TiVo does a LOT of file system checks, like a regular update, just looking for anything that may be wrong, in order to prevent TiVos from bricking, as real software updates are installed.
> 
> For the worrisome folks, I'd recommend running the full battery of Kickstart 54 SMART tests, when they know an update it coming, or before they institute my Ping-Pong KS52 game. That *should* cover all the bases. If it doesn't, the drive was doomed, anyway.


While it won't hurt a good drive, doing a KS52 can make a "bad" drive fail faster. At best, it does nothing, at worse it can trigger a failure, so it's not the best thing to do frequently.

KS54 can't fix a bad drive, it can only tell you of the drive is going bad and it doesn't do a good job at that either. Like most SMART tests it's fairly useless. They are not a good predictor of when a drive is about to fail. Google's drive study found that:


> 36% of the failed drives did not exhibit a single SMART-monitored failure. They concluded that SMART data is almost useless for predicting the failure of a single drive.


Personally I've had an expander drive completely fail on the TiVo, yet TiVo's KS54 said it was working great. Of course the drive still works great on my PC.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

morac said:


> While it won't hurt a good drive, doing a KS52 can make a "bad" drive fail faster. At best, it does nothing, at worse it can trigger a failure, so it's not the best thing to do frequently.
> 
> KS54 can't fix a bad drive, it can only tell you of the drive is going bad and it doesn't do a good job at that either. Like most SMART tests it's fairly useless. They are not a good predictor of when a drive is about to fail. Google's drive study found that:
> 
> Personally I've had an expander drive completely fail on the TiVo, yet TiVo's KS54 said it was working great. Of course the drive still works great on my PC.


Whatever. I've been doing it for YEARS, on four TiVo HDs, and four TiVo Premieres. It's NEVER nuked a drive for me.

Like I said, in the original post,


> That *should* cover all the bases. If it doesn't, the drive was doomed, anyway.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

morac said:


> they just make drives that are already going bad (spontaneous reboots, macro blocking, etc) more likely to simply fail to boot up.


Hence "expose a bad drive".


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

SullyND said:


> Hence "expose a bad drive".


Exactly! If it is bad, the next update would bring that to light, anyway. Or, maybe the next one, or the one after that, and so on...

There's no acceleration of it *becoming* bad, doing what what I proposed, as well as practice, only exposing the fact.

Uneven wear, which is somewhat addressed by the PWL (Pre-emptive Wear Leveling) feature, which most, if not all, AV rated drives have, which may also be the ONLY AV drive feature that an AV drive puts to use in a TiVo, is there to EXTEND the drive life, by making sure the heads traverse the entire platter surface, from time-to-time.

So, my idea, is a poor man's PWL technique, if it is used regularly. Otherwise, the inactive partitions, don't get written/read/verified, until the next update, or the next KS 52 initiation.

I also can attest to the fact that I've had SEVERAL KS 54 SMART tests tell me that my drives were failing the "read element", portion of the tests. Yet, they seemed to be fine. They worked fine. However, WinDLG, from WD told me that they failed SMART as well, during the read test.

One may argue, that only the manufacturer's utilities can really tell you if a drive is bad. However, it has been my experience that this scenario usually happens ONLY during a full destructive "write zeros" test, or may pop up when you do a full read test, AFTER the writing of the zeros.

Your mileage may vary, of course...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

SullyND said:


> Hence "expose a bad drive".


There are other ways to tell a drive is bad, though many people incorrectly blame software bugs.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> Whatever. I've been doing it for YEARS, on four TiVo HDs, and four TiVo Premieres. It's NEVER nuked a drive for me.
> 
> Like I said, in the original post,


And I've never done it and my drive is fine, so all you proved is your placebo doesn't hurt anything. Which is what I said, if your drive is good, it won't hurt, but it doesn't help either.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

morac said:


> And I've never done it and my drive is fine, so all you proved is your placebo doesn't hurt anything. Which is what I said, if your drive is good, it won't hurt, but it doesn't help either.


Take your cat and go claw somebody else's face off. Troll.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> Take your cat and go claw somebody else's face off. Troll.


I'm not trolling, I'm just telling people to ignore your advice to run a kickstart 52 every few months as it's not needed.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

morac said:


> I'm not trolling, I'm just telling people to ignore your advice to run a kickstart 52 every few months as it's not needed.


So you are TELLING people what to do, or not to do. You even did the selective quoting, and not addressing or counterpointing all the rest. Typical troll behavior.

I was simply SHARING something I do. I made some observations about doing it and shared them. I didn't go telling people what, or what not, to do.

Free will, and all... People are free to ignore what I share, or decide to try it. It's not like I told somebody to go drop their drive, or TiVo, four feet or more to fix it. I didn't tell anybody to put their hand on a power supply, while the unit is plugged in. These things are where it makes sense to speak up and tell people "Don't do that!". Since there's plenty of threads, where people are actually giving out advice, like these dangerous/destructive measures, why don't I see you stepping in? I'm sure your answer will be quite amusing...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> So you are TELLING people what to do, or not to do. You even did the selective quoting, and not addressing or counterpointing all the rest. Typical troll behavior.
> 
> I was simply SHARING something I do. I made some observations about doing it and shared them. I didn't go telling people what, or what not, to do.
> 
> Free will, and all... People are free to ignore what I share, or decide to try it. It's not like I told somebody to go drop their drive, or TiVo, four feet or more to fix it. I didn't tell anybody to put their hand on a power supply, while the unit is plugged in. These things are where it makes sense to speak up and tell people "Don't do that!". Since there's plenty of threads, where people are actually giving out advice, like these dangerous/destructive measures, why don't I see you stepping in? I'm sure your answer will be quite amusing...


I'm not sure what you are talking about when you say I did "selective quoting" as I quoted your entire post. I can only assume you just like to argue, which based on your posts in other threads is likely the case (talking of "typical troll behavior").

In any case I don't care what you do to your own TiVo, but if you are telling other TiVo users that routine Kickstart 52s are recommended to keep your TiVo in peak condition, I'm going to say "no it's not". No offense, but I have a lot more experience using TiVo software and hardware than you (compare our join dates), so I know what I'm talking about. Plus there's the old adage, if it's not broke, don't fix it. In any case I'm done responding as I've already made my point that there's no reason to perform routine KS 52s.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I have 1 S3 TIVO and 2 HD's. One of my HD's the !!.0m software. The S3 and the other HD don't, as of now.

Don H


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

morac said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about when you say I did "selective quoting" as I quoted your entire post. I can only assume you just like to argue, which based on your posts in other threads is likely the case (talking of "typical troll behavior").
> 
> In any case I don't care what you do to your own TiVo, but if you are telling other TiVo users that routine Kickstart 52s are recommended to keep your TiVo in peak condition, I'm going to say "no it's not". No offense, but I have a lot more experience using TiVo software and hardware than you (compare our join dates), so I know what I'm talking about. Plus there's the old adage, if it's not broke, don't fix it. In any case I'm done responding as I've already made my point that there's no reason to perform routine KS 52s.


I'm going to just ignore you, after I point out that "Join Dates" and "Post Counts" don't mean jack squat. I lurked here for years before creating an account. Zip your damn pants up. Oh, sorry, trolls don't wear pants. I don't like to pick fights. I especially don't like being manipulated into them. That's where the join dates, and post counts might actually have any relevance. You long-timer big-poster guys think you own the damn place. Well, sorry, you don't.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

wtkflhn said:


> I have 1 S3 TIVO and 2 HD's. One of my HD's the !!.0m software. The S3 and the other HD don't, as of now.
> 
> Don H


That's good news that 0m is ready for the HD both of my HD's are still on 11.0k can you access and download from the updated HD using the web interface?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

nooneuknow said:


> Take your cat and go claw somebody else's face off. Troll.


You're talking to the "troll" that came up with the fix to the "expired cookie prevents TiVo Desktop from working" problem, so I'm willing to consider the possibility that the troll knows whereof he (or she) speaks.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

unitron said:


> You're talking to the "troll" that came up with the fix to the "expired cookie prevents TiVo Desktop from working" problem, so I'm willing to consider the possibility that the troll knows whereof he (or she) speaks.


I've seen more than one person post about finding a fix on their own, in various ways, shapes, and forms, long before TiVo addressed it.

I come up with plenty of fixes too. But I'm a member of NDA Club.

I don't want to get into it with you, unitron. We've gotten along so well in the past, in case you don't remember...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I pulled my OLED S3 out of the closet to see if it would download 11.0m but I got the S03 error instead.  So I need to let it run for a bit before I can try again. My THD is still on 11.0k. Looks like a slow roll-out?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

windracer said:


> I pulled my OLED S3 out of the closet to see if it would download 11.0m but I got the S03 error instead.  So I need to let it run for a bit before I can try again. My THD is still on 11.0k. Looks like a slow roll-out?


I would expect so. I would think TiVo would want to make very sure nothing goes wrong with the update, considering the S3's EOL status.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

unitron said:


> You're talking to the "troll" that came up with the fix to the "expired cookie prevents TiVo Desktop from working" problem, so I'm willing to consider the possibility that the troll knows whereof he (or she) speaks.


+1 No reasonable justification for calling morac a troll.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't care if they invented TiVo Desktop itself! Some people seem to think that just because they have an earlier join date, and thousands, or tens of thousands of posts, that they own the place, and have some right to look down upon others who didn't actually join ten years ago, and post thousands of who-knows-what posts.

Maybe I was just having a bad day or three, and didn't like the tone, or perceived tone of a response directed at me. So sue me.

I lurked here for years before joining. This place was different back then.

I have yet to be asked by any OFFICIAL moderator to change any behavior. If I'm doing something against the rules, moderator, please speak now.

The trolls have re-invaded, and those that were keeping low are back at it again. It sucks, it gets on my nerves, maybe sometimes I take it out on the wrong person.

This just rubbed me the wrong way:



> I have a lot more experience using TiVo software and hardware than you (compare our join dates), so I know what I'm talking about.


I'm sure it would rub others the wrong way, too, if directed at them. Pretexting it with "No offense, but..." doesn't make it non-offensive, when used in a context like that.

I'm willing to drop it, if everybody else will. I will not let fanboys, trolls, and/or people with sacred join dates/large post counts just trample on me, like I don't know what I'm talking about, just because of those two, insignificant markers! Now can we just get back on topic, please?

I'd delete those posts, as a good-will gesture. But, besides that being against the unwritten rules, it's been quoted already. I'm not going to apologize. I feel I was jumped first, and the matter I was jumped over, hasn't been disputed by another person, at all, yet...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I was a lurker here for many years before I joined in '08 to publish TDCM. Your point is taken.

Morac has received more "thank you" posts than I will ever even dream of, and nooneyouknow always has something to say that's worth reading even if I sometimes disagree. There's no reason to start a cage match over a piddly 11.0m thread.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I know I said I wasn't going to respond anymore, but ... well watch the video.

My original post was in my response to, IMHO, bad advice given regarding "necessary" routine maintenance of a TiVo box. My disagreement somehow offended the person in question, who apparently has a strong Type A personality and takes disagreement personally. Anyway I was immediately called a troll, despite the definition of that word not applying. I tend to respond to hostility and name calling with disdain, so I responded that I've been here a long time so I have knowledge of what I'm talking about. It's not like I showed up out of nowhere just to start an argument. The person was again offended by that, though this time I suppose rightfully so, since I was being a bit of a braggart.

In any case, I apologize if I came across as pretentiousness, but I will still stick by my initial comment.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

This must be a slow roll out of !!.0m. I still only have 1 of 3 TIVO's updated. I have forced connections, to no avail.

Don H.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't understand this "lurking for years before joining" thing.

I do think that treating kickstart as a regular maintenance procedure is bad advice.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Thursday AM I noticed that the TiVo S3 HD had reboot around 2:30AM I just verified and it had received the 11m update. The 2 other S3's are still on 0k.

wmcbrine, I lurked for almost a year before joining I figured that I did not have much to contribute about TiVo and would "listen" to the experts. beside that it took most of my free time just to keep up with the new messages. Then I had problems trying to add Telnet in the 240 Series 2.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

My 2TB OLED S3 was locked up yesterday AM, I thought it was the heat, but I just checked, it's 11.0m now! yippee!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

morac said:


> <content removed to save space>


1. It wasn't an immediate reaction.
2. You just wouldn't let up, even when others contributed, in a mostly neutral manner.
3. You implied you know more and know better, just because you've been a forum member for X amount of years, and further belittled me by pointing out my lower years.
4. X amount of people have chimed in, since this mess broke out, mostly neutral, and you still don't let up.
5. I'm the one who said I was willing to let it go. I even consulted with a mediator, to ask if I was being in the wrong.
6. Here you are again, doing the dance of video clips, Wikipedia articles, showing off your vastly superior intellect.
7. If I didn't write this, in response, you'd have proven everything I feel about you, but I'm not going to break out a slide show presentation, and provide links to definitions.
8. I keep saying, I never TOLD anybody to do anything. I SHARED something I do, and how I do it, that was actually RELEVANT TO A RELEVANT POINT RELEVANT TO THE THREAD.
9. You kept/keep trying to tell people exactly what to do (not do). Telling people not to do something, is the same as telling them to do something.
10. I think I'd have made a better impression to just let your ongoing demonstration of your agenda and own personality type prove all this.
10. Part 2. What the h-e-double-hockey-sticks does what you just posted have ANYTHING AT ALL TO DO WITH, OR IS OF ANY RELEVANCE TO THE THREAD TOPIC?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Instead of snipping my post and posting a top ten list of "how the world has wronged you and is out to get you" complaints that has nothing to do with my post, try actually reading what I wrote. 

You know what, I don't care welcome to my ignore list. Congratulations you're the second person in 10 years to make it there.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

morac said:


> Instead of snipping my post and posting a top ten list of "how the world has wronged you and is out to get you" complaints that has nothing to do with my post, try actually reading what I wrote.
> 
> You know what, I don't care welcome to my ignore list. Congratulations you're the second person in 10 years to make it there.


OK, even though you aren't going to see this, I did read it, more than once, thought it over, thoroughly, and came to the conclusion that it was the equivalent of saying "Oh, I'm sorry, I apologize.", while pushing up your glasses, with you're middle finger. I'm happy to be on morac's ignore list, and this can FINALLY be over.

I think I can actually speak for more than just myself on this one, with this FINAL thought:

....and there was much rejoicing.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You really need to stop taking this stuff personally man. Just because someone disagrees with you does not mean he's a troll or that he thinks you suck. I've seen this in multiple threads and it's getting old, please consider letting more stuff go in future or just respond without accusing the other person of attacking you.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> My 2TB OLED S3 was locked up yesterday AM, I thought it was the heat, but I just checked, it's 11.0m now! yippee!


Now that the thread is back on topic, I can also confirm this update is rolling.

Can anybody find/report anything that might have earned this update a nickname of anything more than "cookiecutter"?

Last I checked, speculation, and hopes, aren't forbidden, as long as they aren't presented as facts (even though there are a few who may vehemently object to anything other than "absolutes").  

I happily welcome ANY (forward-moving) update to old end-of-life platforms, so long as they don't introduce any new bugs/issues/problems, or make the old units any less operable/inter-operable, than the release they superseded. Then, if they do, I expect another update to address those matters. If new problems come with the update, I *HOPE* TiVo will do the right thing. That's if it applies. Otherwise, I'm content, and happy, that they haven't entirely abandoned the EOL platforms. TiVo isn't obliged to update EOL platforms, so I see this as a very good indiciation that TiVo has not forgotten/abandoned those with the EOL platforms. Good for TiVo, and their image & end-user/owner perception of TiVo within the community (myself included). I didn't se this coming, and an pleasantly surprised. Good for us, & good for TiVo. I had accepted 11.0k as being the last/final revision for us, long ago. So here's to TiVo, for doing the right thing: :up:


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> You really need to stop taking this stuff personally man. Just because someone disagrees with you does not mean he's a troll or that he thinks you suck. I've seen this in multiple threads and it's getting old, please consider letting more stuff go in future or just respond without accusing the other person of attacking you.


Point taken. I will *TRY* to do exactly that. I can only thicken my skin, to a point, and raise my "can't let that slide" scale/threshold to a point, at this juncture. But, I do agree, in general, it has gotten out-of-hand/out of control. I assure everybody, it was not my intention to set-out to make it that way.

I will pray for the strength to not allow some people to get under my skin and will *TRY* to do better. It's counter-productive/counter-intuitive to not try. I DO pay attention to what others have to say.

Some threads are meant for speculation, and hopes, while others are not. I allowed that line to blur. I offer my sincere apologies, to all who deserve it.

While I have either wrapped-up the existing conflicts, or stepped-away from them, there may still be a small number of fires, which I either need to address, or chose to step-back from (and hope they extinguish without further interaction, from me).

I may take a vacation, from these forums, in order to try and reset my reaction mechanism. I will not leave, but may choose to just lurk for a while.

Edit/Add: My goal is to find the best way, or a better way, to deal with situations like the "morac" incident, and prevent any more of those from happening (to the best of my abilities).

It's my opinion, that for me to just add such participants to my ignore list, merely gives them an opportunity to belittle/degrade me, for all to see, except myself. That just doesn't seem to be the right, or best, way to "handle" such matters...

I do have a lot of good/constructive experience/knowledge to offer/contribute, which choosing not to contribute, just makes me a parasite, feeding on the knowledge of others, while not "paying it forward". That just seems/feels like a way to further degrade the usefulness of these forums/threads, to those looking to it for help/knowledge (especially the novices and/or newcomers).

All I ask (even though there's much I'd like to), is that people don't auto-condemn me for being a late-joiner, with a low post count. Those who understand the "lurking, while not joining/contributing" part, know that just because I only joined, officially, a couple years ago, doesn't mean anything.

My case/point: There's an unquantifiable number of lurkers, who have not joined, and any one of them could know more than all the joined members, combined. There's no way to prove, or dis-prove this. An example, would be actual TiVo engineers, supervisors, code-writers, support staff, and other VERY knowledgeable people, who may chose not to join, or can't/don't, perhaps due to a directive, from up-on-high, within TiVo, not to join and/or participate, here.

There is no question that there are people, who could be great assets to the forum, that either chose not to join/contribute, or they have no choice in the matter. TiVo is well-aware of these forums, and their ranks wouldn't be so harsh, and quick to dismiss what is here, if they didn't know what was actually here.

I'm not saying "case-closed", or that this is gospel. However, further discussion about what I have brought up, in this thread, and most other threads, is Off-Topic, thus is a violation of the forum rules. I don't want to get myself into trouble for continuing on, in the wrong places...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

If all this update does is correct the expired cookie problem, they can take forever rolling it as far as I'm concerned. Now if they've added some tuning retries to fight SDV tuning failures, I'm getting excited.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I'd guess we're still in the initial testing rollout which is usually 2 weeks before general rollout. I haven't seen it yet on either of my S3 OLED's or the HD.

Scott


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I forced many re-connects to get 11.0m on my other 2 machines to no avail. I'm glad to hear it is still rolling, albeit slowly.

Don H.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

Speaking of updates, I just got a stuck transfer going from my Premiere to my S3 HD and I have no idea how to unstick it. There's something in the recording history about a show unable to transfer due to error, and gives 12/31/69 as an error date. I've tried rebooting the S3 HD several times, turning off and on the video downloads via the website (a,a,a -> i,i,i and back) and every time I start a transfer it thinks about it for a bit, then puts on the blue light and says 'this transfer will start after other transfers have finished', and then that new one shows up in the to-do list but I can't find the 'old' one anywhere. Any other ideas?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wtkflhn said:


> I forced many re-connects to get 11.0m on my other 2 machines to no avail.


That's a bit like hitting the elevator button repeatedly.  TiVo has already scheduled a day for your TiVo to be updated;* when it makes its daily call that day is when it will get the update, and not before. At most, you can shave a few hours off the update time by forcing a call, if you happen to already be at the appointed day.

* This may not be literally true -- I don't have inside knowledge -- but functionally, this is how it appears to work. I can tell you for certain that it's not based on "in X calls from now", nor is it a random probability that's invariant with each call (such that increasing the number of calls increases your chances).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aaronw said:


> I've tried rebooting the S3 HD several times,


You have two Tivos involved in this. Did you restart the Premiere too?


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> You have two Tivos involved in this. Did you restart the Premiere too?


I didn't try restarting the Premiere, but I suppose maybe the S3 signals to the premiere "Hey, give me this show" and the Premiere says "hey, you forgot this one" and then the S3 says "what show?" and it gets confused. I'll try restarting the Premiere tonight and see if that makes it better.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aaronw said:


> I didn't try restarting the Premiere, but I suppose maybe the S3 signals to the premiere "Hey, give me this show" and the Premiere says "hey, you forgot this one" and then the S3 says "what show?" and it gets confused. I'll try restarting the Premiere tonight and see if that makes it better.


The easiest way to fix problems like these is reboot both boxes at the same time. It doesn't need to be exactly at the same time, but you should restart the 2nd box before the 1st box gets to the almost there screen.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

And looks like restarting the premiere has solved the issue - I did a transfer after rebooting it and it worked fine.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> I do think that treating kickstart as a regular maintenance procedure is bad advice.


The question I had is was it good advice? What exactly are you fixing if it ain't broke?

Prior to me having reboot problems with kmttg I think my HD had been up for over 6 months. My premier last rebooted on the last software release. I didn't realize they needed "regular maintenance". Now if it were windowz machines with memory leaks I could see an occasional reboot just to reclaim resources but I never saw the need to do anything but let mine do what they do best...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Soapm said:


> The question I had is was it good advice? What exactly are you fixing if it ain't broke?
> 
> Prior to me having reboot problems with kmttg I think my HD had been up for over 6 months. My premier last rebooted on the last software release. I didn't realize they needed "regular maintenance". Now if it were windowz machines with memory leaks I could see an occasional reboot just to reclaim resources but I never saw the need to do anything but let mine do what they do best...


Since my original SHARING, of that I routinely (at least every 6 months between), do a KickStart 52, which is technically called an "emergency software reinstall", on all of my TiVo HD units, a firestorm ensued...

All it does, is install a copy of the current software to the alternate boot/system partitions, and switches the TiVo over to use those, instead.

If you consider the situation of the current Premiere models, this scenario happens, roughly every six months, except NEW software is installed.

With the TiVo HD not receiving any new updates for years now, except the update this thread is about, which is an exception, it does not read/write/seek to the non-active partitions, and this leads to unbalanced wear/tear on the drive.

I've nuked all models of TiVos left and right doing unnecessary KickStarts, with the EXCEPTION of KS52. It's NEVER bricked a unit, for me.

I've seen people post about the partition switch, at the time of an actual update, bricking their units, because the partition changeover moved the active areas to areas with bad sectors. I have not seen any reports of a KS52 doing this, ALTHOUGH IT IS ENTIRELY POSSIBLE, if the drive is failing.

I've basically been accused of promoting early drive failure. A bad sector is a bad sector. A bad drive is a bad drive. All I've potentially done, by SHARING what I do (not recommending, or telling people to do), is to expose a drive that is already bad. What I shared will not make a drive bad, or make it bad faster.

IMHO, what I shared is a (kind of) DIY form of PWL (Pre-emptive Wear Leveling), by making sure that the drive reads/writes/seeks are more balanced, throughout the life of a TiVo that hasn't seen an update for years, or won't ever be seeing one.

For those who know how to access the TiVo's internal logs, there you will find a plethora of information as to what happens when you do a KS52.

EDIT/ADD: Is it a good idea? Is it something anybody else should do? Well, that's up to each and every person to decide. Like I said, from the beginning, it's something I do, hasn't caused me any trouble, and has sometimes stabilized a TiVo that seemed to be getting lethargic and/or started to just operate in ways that were not "usual" to me. To each their own. Do what you will. I could care less if I'm the only person who does it. I only shared that I do, along with some reasons why I do it, and how I feel it may be beneficial. If doing this bricks your TiVo, feel free to post about it. It would be the first I've seen of any such report. That doesn't mean it couldn't happen, or hasn't. I just haven't seen any reports of it, myself.

While my HD units updated to this new software, without a hitch, how sure is anybody that their alternate partitions are fine? I knew mine were, because of the Ping-Pong I played with the existing software twice a year.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> All it does, is install a copy of the current software to the alternate boot/system partitions, and switches the TiVo over to use those, instead..


I see, my HD is hacked so I would have to reapply them if I did this.

It sounds like it mostly makes you feel better since reinstalling an OS doesn't fix anything unless the old OS was broke. It's not like files wear out or anything like that.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Soapm said:


> I see, my HD is hacked so I would have to reapply them if I did this.
> 
> It sounds like it mostly makes you feel better since reinstalling an OS doesn't fix anything unless the old OS was broke. It's not like files wear out or anything like that.


I can't comment on the first part. I have no idea.

Otherwise, like you said, it's not like the files are going to "wear out" by being copied, and it won't break them (unless installed onto bad sectors, which would have to already be bad, or already going bad).


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Spoke with Tivo today about my suggestions problem (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9747462#post9747462) and as an aside asked about the 'M' update and she said 'K' was the last one - and would be.

Guess it's not surprising she had nothing new to bring to the table about my sudden out-of-the-blue suggestions issue!

I've not gotten the update on my Series 3 or HD either.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

moonscape said:


> Spoke with Tivo today about my suggestions problem (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9747462#post9747462) and as an aside asked about the 'M' update and she said 'K' was the last one - and would be.
> 
> Guess it's not surprising she had nothing new to bring to the table about my sudden out-of-the-blue suggestions issue!
> 
> I've not gotten the update on my Series 3 or HD either.


[sar]GASP a CSR that doesn't have the full info.. that never happens! [/sar]

m is out there, it's just a slow rollout


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Yep  - that's what I told her ... (not the part about her not knowing squat)


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

It sure IS a slow roll out. I still have only one of my 3 TIVO's updated.

D. H.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

As I recall, they do an initial rollout to a small percentage of users and wait a few weeks to see if there is a spike in support calls and visits. If not, they then sent it to all the rest.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I was just thinking the same thing. It used to be a 2 week period before general rollout. Neither of mine have gotten the new version yet.

Scott


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I still only have 1 or 3 TIVO's updated. Last night my S3 got a bad Hard drive. I replaced with a new one, I thought maybe that would spark an update. In the past, when I have replaced the drive, they usually have an older version of the software. But this one had 11.0k, and that's what stayed.

Don H


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone know for certain what is contained in this update? I agree, if it's just a fix for the expired cookie problem then it's not hugely compelling. It would be wonderful if they had taken the opportunity to roll in some other fixes, though.



dlfl said:


> If all this update does is correct the expired cookie problem, they can take forever rolling it as far as I'm concerned. Now if they've added some tuning retries to fight SDV tuning failures, I'm getting excited.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If there are any fixes, which I doubt, they'll probably only be bug fixes. I would not expect any visible changes or added features.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> If there are any fixes, which I doubt, they'll probably only be bug fixes. I would not expect any visible changes or added features.


The only major issue that really needs to be fixed is the diagnostic screen lock up. I doubt they'll fix that though.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

morac said:


> The only major issue that really needs to be fixed is the diagnostic screen lock up. I doubt they'll fix that though.


That would be an opinion, not a fact. There are plenty of bugs that affect some, and not others, due to how the HD is used.

I sure plenty of people that didn't make your ignore list feel differently on the HD Diag Screen lock-up being the "ONLY major issue that really needs to be fixed".


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> That would be an opinion, not a fact. There are plenty of bugs that affect some, and not others, due to how the HD is used.
> 
> I sure plenty of people that didn't make your ignore list feel differently on the HD Diag Screen lock-up being the "ONLY major issue that really needs to be fixed".


Any bug that locks up the box completely and requires pulling the plug is a major one in my opinion, regardless how often it affects users. Personally I rarely use my S3 anymore so if only hits me if I forget about the bug and go to check for cable signal problems.

And if your curious why I took you off my ignore lost, it's because I use the Forum Runner app to read the forums here and there's a bug in it where it won't mark a thread as read if the last poster is on my ignore list. Since you tend to be the last poster in almost every subscribed thread I read, ....


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

One of my 2 S3 OLED's just got 11.0m with today's call in (had pending restart so I went ahead and restarted) so maybe the general rollout has started?

Scott


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

morac said:


> Any bug that locks up the box completely and requires pulling the plug is a major one in my opinion, regardless how often it affects users. Personally I rarely use my S3 anymore so if only hits me if I forget about the bug and go to check for cable signal problems.
> 
> And if your curious why I took you off my ignore lost, it's because I use the Forum Runner app to read the forums here and there's a bug in it where it won't mark a thread as read if the last poster is on my ignore list. Since you tend to be the last poster in almost every subscribed thread I read, ....


The next time that happens, try just disconnecting the coax cable and see if the box recovers, then reconnect it. It has worked for me in the past.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> The next time that happens, try just disconnecting the coax cable and see if the box recovers, then reconnect it. It has worked for me in the past.


It doesn't. TiVo has acknowledged the bug exists, but they just never plan on fixing it since it only happens occasionally and the Series 3 boxes are EOL.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Wow, this was an informative thread! I now know that there is a reason our Tivo Desktop no longer works, the Premiere may have improved since the last time I considered getting one, and the fact that the diagnostic screen freezes my Tivo HD isn't just me. Thanks! 

Can anyone confirm that the "m" firmware on an HD actually restores Tivo Desktop operation? 

And I have to say that I am annoyed that Tivo (the company) does not continue to actively and promptly support the HD, EOL or not. We PAY for service each and every month. I can understand declaring something that was a simple purchase "EOL" and moving on, but not if we are required to pay for service every month. 

Paul


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

There's a patch for TiVo Desktop 2.8.3. If you install the patch, TiVo Desktop will work with Series 3 boxes.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196#Known


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> One of my 2 S3 OLED's just got 11.0m with today's call in (had pending restart so I went ahead and restarted) so maybe the general the rollout has started?
> 
> Scott


Still nothing here but good to know the general release has started.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Soapm said:


> Still nothing here but good to know the general release has started.


If the general release started, everyone would get it, not just one additional person. My old S3 connected this morning, and didn't get the update, not that I really want the update as my S3 is working fine currently.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

One of our HDs got the 11.0m overnight. My first clue was closed captions were on and the other was the corner clock was missing.

The other HD hasn't updated yet, but I imagine the general rollout is now progressing.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I got the new software on a TiVo HD last night, still have S3 that needs it.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

morac said:


> If the general release started, everyone would get it, not just one additional person. My old S3 connected this morning, and didn't get the update, not that I really want the update as my S3 is working fine currently.


It's been a while since we've seen new reports so I assumed this was the general. I'm happy with the current OS and since my Tivo is hacked, it's been so long since I hacked it, I really don't look forward to the new release.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Checked my son's HD and it's still 11.0k so we're 1 for 3 here. I do seem to recall general rollouts occurring faster in the past but a little odd why 1 of mine would have gotten it after all this time (and I see another user as well).

Scott


----------



## Nicholsen (Nov 4, 2007)

I have two HD's and one HDXL, all with expanded internal after market hard drives. (6 tuners + 4.5 Tb = a lashed together Roameo?)

One HD and the HDXL both recently received 11.0m. Neither liked it. The new drives are less than a year old, and there is absolutely no sign of capacitor rot on the HDXL. Both units worked perfectly from the upgrade until they received 11.0m. 

The XL locked-up and would not reboot from the menu. I eventually got it to reboot with a power-cycle, but it would not reboot consistently after that even when power cycled. I ran a kickstart 57 and am now copying transferable programs to another machine. I have my fingers crossed the kickstart fixed the problem.

The HD also does not reboot properly. I no longer get a "Starting up" screen. Instead, I get a blue screen (for longer than I would expect) followed up with the "Just a few more minutes" screen. I am going to try the kickstart 57 here as well and see if that helps.

Has anyone else had similar issues with the 11.0m upgrade?

By the way, many thanks to the regular posters here for sharing their accumulated wisdom with us.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Nicholsen said:


> I have two HD's and one HDXL, all with expanded internal after market hard drives.


Uh, (breaking out in cold sweat), who, or where, did you purchase these "after market drives" from? Are you talking about pre-imaged drop-in-and-go drives, or just retail drives that you imaged yourself?


----------



## Nicholsen (Nov 4, 2007)

These are retail WD green drives I imaged myself. They were working perfectly until the 11.0m upgrade. Lots of use, no issues.

I appear to have lost no programs, but I am surprised that a minor bug patch could cause these kinds of issues.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I only have a sample of 1 on an S3 OLED so far and have not seen any issues yet (upgraded to 1TB WD AV drive 5 years ago with WinMFS).

Scott


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Nicholsen said:


> These are retail WD green drives I imaged myself. They were working perfectly until the 11.0m upgrade. Lots of use, no issues.
> 
> I appear to have lost no programs, but I am surprised that a minor bug patch could cause these kinds of issues.


Which upgrade method, or method(s), with what utilities/tools?


----------



## ELEVO (Aug 5, 2013)

I am still stuck on the Old Software Version 11.0k-01-2-652 

I Havent Gotten the Newer Version for my S3 652 Anyone know if its Available ? or even if there is one for the 652 Model? 
Should i be worried?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ELEVO said:


> I am still stuck on the Old Software Version 11.0k-01-2-652
> 
> I Havent Gotten the Newer Version for my S3 652 Anyone know if its Available ? or even if there is one for the 652 Model?
> Should i be worried?


Nothing to worry about. 

It's a very slow rollout this time and it's believed it only fixes the expired cookie issue.

Scott


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Nicholsen said:


> The XL locked-up and would not reboot from the menu. I eventually got it to reboot with a power-cycle, but it would not reboot consistently after that even when power cycled. I ran a kickstart 57 and am now copying transferable programs to another machine. I have my fingers crossed the kickstart fixed the problem.
> 
> The HD also does not reboot properly. I no longer get a "Starting up" screen. Instead, I get a blue screen (for longer than I would expect) followed up with the "Just a few more minutes" screen. I am going to try the kickstart 57 here as well and see if that helps..


This could explain the slow roll out. I'm sure they don't want to be inundated with calls and I'm sure they're in no rush to fix the new OS with Tivo5 being released.


----------



## Nicholsen (Nov 4, 2007)

I didn't mean to alarm anyone. Just looking to see if my problems were isolated to me. They appear to be.

These drives were copied, expanded and supersized with winMFS. (Another tip of the hat to the old hands here who made that possible.) I am running an overnight diagnostic on the HDXL out of an abundance of caution, but I think the drive is fine.

The HD is running fine and is now booting up in a normal time frame from the menu. I am still getting a blue screen (instead of "starting up") on restart of both HD boxes, running 11.0k and 11.0m.

This is a new issue for me, but is clearly not caused by 11.0m. Furthermore, it's a nuisance, not a crisis, as they do start up and run. If anyone has any thoughts, let me know. Power supplies? HDMI handshake? I have the output set for 720p fixed. I am going to try to isolate the problem, as it's a burr under my saddle.

Finally, for reasons I don't fully understand, I suspect that I need to run WDIdle3.exe on the drive in the HDXL. I did not do that earlier, and this is the behavior I have seen before with some of the WD green drives that are set to park their heads to save energy.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Only a few thoughts. Wdidle3 not ran on the drive could be an issue. Perhaps a bad spot on the disk in the alternate root and kernel partitions. Might need to check for sector relocation issues. Unless a certain number of sectors being reassigned reaches a particular threshold, the drive will still pass SMART. So technically the drive passes muster but in reality it is having issues.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

morac said:


> The only major issue that really needs to be fixed is the diagnostic screen lock up. I doubt they'll fix that though.


morac, would you (or someone) be kind enough to point me at a thread where the diagnostic screen lock up issue is discussed, or suggest some search terms so I could find a description of it? I tried to search, but ended up back here. 

I discovered the issue a couple of weeks ago, I think, when I was poking around in the menus and my TiVoHD (unhacked, unexpanded) locked up. Whatever I did, I'd like to avoid doing it again.

In any case, thanks for mentioning there is a known issue. It's very annoying, but it's sort of reassuring to hear that it wasn't just me. I thought I had killed my TiVo.

(P.S. just checked my system info and 11.0m has rolled out here.)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> morac, would you (or someone) be kind enough to point me at a thread where the diagnostic screen lock up issue is discussed, or suggest some search terms so I could find a description of it? I tried to search, but ended up back here.
> 
> I discovered the issue a couple of weeks ago, I think, when I was poking around in the menus and my TiVoHD (unhacked, unexpanded) locked up. Whatever I did, I'd like to avoid doing it again.
> )


I don't recall a thread, but the lockup occurs on the DVR Diagnostics screen if the box has been running for a long time.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

morac said:


> I don't recall a thread, but the lockup occurs on the DVR Diagnostics screen of the box has been running for a long time.


Useful to know. Thanks again.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

One of my TiVo HDs rebooted last night and now has the new software. I checked my other TiVo HD today and it said "Pending Restart". I manually rebooted and it also has the new software.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

pig_man said:


> One of my TiVo HDs rebooted last night and now has the new software. I checked my other TiVo HD today and it said "Pending Restart". I manually rebooted and it also has the new software.


Still nothing new on my OLED S3.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Got my update today.


----------



## westtown73 (Nov 11, 2007)

My HD got the update today.


----------



## ScratchFury (Feb 12, 2005)

My OLED S3 rebooted last night and woke me up. I was afraid the power supply died again. I have a 1TB with WD Green drive with the adjustment so it doesn't get stuck in a reboot cycle. No problems so far with 11.0m.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

ScratchFury said:


> My OLED S3 rebooted last night and woke me up. I was afraid the power supply died again. I have a 1TB with WD Green drive with the adjustment so it doesn't get stuck in a reboot cycle. * No problems so far with 11.0m*.


Sometimes it pays to be last in line... :up:


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I finally got it on my OLED S3.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

My 2TB OLED S3 sometime in the past week got the update and seems to be working fine. Did get my first HDMI not compliant message from my TiVo that corrected itself by unplugging and plugging the HDMI cable in back of the TV.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

My second S3 OLED was pending a restart last night so I went ahead and rebooted it and I checked my son's HD and it had upgraded as well at some point in the last week. Glad to see no issues with his since it was a 2TB drive upgrade.

Scott


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

11.0m-01-2-652 showed up on my TiVo HD with a 2 TB drive upgrade overnight. I already pulled the drive and took a truncated backup just in case.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ah, good idea. I haven't made a truncated backup of my OLED S3 in quite a while. Time to update that image just in case. :up:


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

"Pending Restart" showing for my Tivo HD. Not really concerned to much to even restart right now, from what I'm reading here.

The patch has been working fine for transfers.

Edit: Restarted by itself over night to reflect the update.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I was one of the first to get the upgrade on one TIVO. The other 2 got updated yesterday. So far, no problems. But then, I wasn't really expecting any.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Made it to N. Texas this morning for my TiVoHD.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My OLED has 11.0m as well.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Both my S3 OLEDs got the M update, and now adding Season Passes does not work correctly. 

The Pass adds on OK, shows up, but nothing is scheduled to record, the pending programs don't show up in the to do list, and while looking at the pass contents shows all the programs coming up, none of them are marked for recording.

ANNOYING!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

dougdingle said:


> Both my S3 OLEDs got the M update, and now adding Season Passes does not work correctly.
> 
> The Pass adds on OK, shows up, but nothing is scheduled to record, the pending programs don't show up in the to do list, and while looking at the pass contents shows all the programs coming up, none of them are marked for recording.
> 
> ANNOYING!


Doug, thanks for posting this info.

My 648250, as of 8 Sept 2013, shows the "m" update, but I have not set any season passes yet.
Another thing to add to my to do list at the top!


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Called tech support, there are "scattered reports" of the issue, although supposedly the 'underlying cause' is that they broke the search feature according to the person with whom I spoke.

Season Passes are the big feature, having them break like that is pretty damn sloppy.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

dougdingle said:


> Both my S3 OLEDs got the M update, and now adding Season Passes does not work correctly.
> 
> The Pass adds on OK, shows up, but nothing is scheduled to record, the pending programs don't show up in the to do list, and while looking at the pass contents shows all the programs coming up, none of them are marked for recording.
> 
> ANNOYING!


Must be an S3 oled thing.

My TivoHD received the update and subsequent new Season Passes work as expected. At least as far as reflecting in the To Do list and showing check marks in the upcoming programs.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

dougdingle said:


> Both my S3 OLEDs got the M update, and now adding Season Passes does not work correctly.
> 
> The Pass adds on OK, shows up, but nothing is scheduled to record, the pending programs don't show up in the to do list, and while looking at the pass contents shows all the programs coming up, none of them are marked for recording.


My S3 OLED units have had M for about a month. No issues I've noticed but wasn't specifically looking for them.

I went and did what you described

added a new Season Pass
went to the todo list
verified new episode of show was scheduled to record
verified old episodes of show were not scheduled to record

Is there anything else I should be doing to duplicate the issue you describe?


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

sfhub said:


> My S3 OLED units have had M for about a month. No issues I've noticed but wasn't specifically looking for them.
> 
> I went and did what you described
> 
> ...


No, that's it. When I do exactly as you described, the Pass is added to the Pass list, but the todo list shows nothing of what was just added, and none of the upcoming shows are scheduled to record. When I go to record one manually, it asks me if I ALSO want to record that episode like it normally would, and the manual recording is added to the to do list. How weird!

TiVo support person did say I was not the only one with the issue, otherwise I would suspect I'm losing it...


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

dougdingle said:


> TiVo support person did say I was not the only one with the issue, otherwise I would suspect I'm losing it...


I wonder if it has to do with which guide data you are getting corresponding to your video source. At this time, that's the only other potential difference that comes up off the top of my head.

I'm using Comcast cable.

I have 2 units and both are doing what is expected w/r/t season passes and I've verified they've recently recorded shows (and have scheduled shows in the todo list) for season passes created after the M update. I think you mentioned that pre-existing season passes (created prior to M) were doing the right thing for you, but I went ahead and verified those have shows scheduled and have done the actual recording.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Restart. (Yes I know it had to restart to get 11.0m but it never hurts.)

In Phone & Network, is it showing successful mother ship connections within the last 30 hrs? If not, force a connection and see if it succeeds.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

My reporting of the problem was incorrect and premature. My apologies to all. This is a guide issue.

What happened was, I selected a new program to get a Pass for, but despite there being no "R" in the description, the guide had the original air date as last year (that was inaccurate). So it thought they were all reruns, and didn't tag any of them. 

I then tried another program to get a Pass for as a test, and IT HAD THE SAME GUIDE ERROR, with the same results. So I thought it was an introduced bug with the M update.

Again, apologies for pushing the panic button early.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

dougdingle said:


> My reporting of the problem was incorrect and premature. My apologies to all. This is a guide issue.
> 
> What happened was, I selected a new program to get a Pass for, but despite there being no "R" in the description, the guide had the original air date as last year (that was inaccurate). So it thought they were all reruns, and didn't tag any of them.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for fessing up!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

dougdingle said:


> My reporting of the problem was incorrect and premature. My apologies to all. This is a guide issue.
> 
> Again, apologies for pushing the panic button early.


Takes brass hanging attachments to admit when your wrong,
Or,
don't know.

I will remove "it" from the to do list and reorder as necessary...


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a Series 3 (OLED) with the 11.0k version of software and it hasn't gotten the 11.0m version just yet. If I do get the 'm' update and then the drive fails on me (or I even upgrade it to a larger capacity) and I put in a totally new drive with an older image, will I be back to the 11.0k version of software? Or is there something in the update that also flashes the motherboard with some sort of firmware as well?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

buscuitboy said:


> I have a Series 3 (OLED) with the 11.0k version of software and it hasn't gotten the 11.0m version just yet. If I do get the 'm' update and then the drive fails on me (or I even upgrade it to a larger capacity) and I put in a totally new drive with an older image, will I be back to the 11.0k version of software? Or is there something in the update that also flashes the motherboard with some sort of firmware as well?


You will be at the version of the image you use to update/upgrade. If you use an image of your current OS you will remain at 11.0k or 11.0m as the case may be. OS updates do nothing to the mainboard..


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

buscuitboy said:


> I have a Series 3 (OLED) with the 11.0k version of software and it hasn't gotten the 11.0m version just yet. If I do get the 'm' update and then the drive fails on me (or I even upgrade it to a larger capacity) and I put in a totally new drive with an older image, will I be back to the 11.0k version of software? Or is there something in the update that also flashes the motherboard with some sort of firmware as well?


Once you get "m", you can pull the drive and make a backup image, and it'll be "m".


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

buscuitboy said:


> I have a Series 3 (OLED) with the 11.0k version of software and it hasn't gotten the 11.0m version just yet. If I do get the 'm' update and then the drive fails on me (or I even upgrade it to a larger capacity) and I put in a totally new drive with an older image, will I be back to the 11.0k version of software? Or is there something in the update that also flashes the motherboard with some sort of firmware as well?


 I'm gonna stick my neck out here, and say if you just replace the drive (like from weaknees or somewhere), and it has the 11.0k, you will get the "m" update, but it may take some time for it to happen.

Don H


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

As previous folks mentioned everything is contained on the disk.

Also my experience is once your number gets "picked" for 11.0m, you will automatically get it without any waiting period if you switch to a disk/image with an older version.


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

Tivo has added 11.0m to their version numbers here: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311


----------



## wood252ota (Apr 19, 2008)

To anyone with a Tivo HD, are you still running the 11.0k build or have you been upgraded to 11.0m. Thanks


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

wood252ota said:


> To anyone with a Tivo HD, are you still running the 11.0k build or have you been upgraded to 11.0m. Thanks


 Yes. I have 2 TIVO HD's and they were upgraded months ago. If your's haven't been, I would call TIVO service reps to find out why. Maybe they can push it to you some way.

Don H.


----------



## wood252ota (Apr 19, 2008)

Don H.
Thanks for the response. The only other person I know with a HD was also at 11.0m. I was curious if there were others who were upgraded. Guess they forgot about me :-(


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

wood252ota said:


> Don H.
> Thanks for the response. The only other person I know with a HD was also at 11.0m. I was curious if there were others who were upgraded. Guess they forgot about me :-(


So did you get the upgrade?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

This really isn't something to fret over. The only thing 11.0m did was correct the Tivo Desktop expired certificate error.
If you don't use MRV or TiVoToGo, this won't even affect you.

Having said that, I am curious how someone can go this long without getting updated when the updates are supposed to be automatic.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

steve614 said:


> This really isn't something to fret over. The only thing 11.0m did was correct the Tivo Desktop expired certificate error.
> If you don't use MRV or TiVoToGo, this won't even affect you.


That is true, however some services like Tivo Search and the Video on Demand menu may also stop working if you aren't on the current firmware.


----------



## scoopj (Oct 11, 2011)

wood252ota said:


> To anyone with a Tivo HD, are you still running the 11.0k build or have you been upgraded to 11.0m. Thanks


Apparently I'm running a later version than 11.0m, which is supposed to be the latest? My version is 11.3b7, which I (think) was just upgraded this week. And now my VOD isn't working...just goes back to the TiVo Central menu.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

scoopj said:


> Apparently I'm running a later version than 11.0m, which is supposed to be the latest? My version is 11.3b7, which I (think) was just upgraded this week. And now my VOD isn't working...just goes back to the TiVo Central menu.


You're not a US-based user are you? this discussion is centered around the US released software, 11.3 is NZ isn't it?


----------



## scoopj (Oct 11, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> You're not a US-based user are you? this discussion is centered around the US released software, 11.3 is NZ isn't it?


Yes, I'm in the US, just south of Boston.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

scoopj said:


> Yes, I'm in the US, just south of Boston.


You're only one of 2 posts we've ever seen on 11.3 in the US, everyone else is on 11.0 except NZ which is on 11.3, I wonder if that's the issue at hand?


----------



## scoopj (Oct 11, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> You're only one of 2 posts we've ever seen on 11.3 in the US, everyone else is on 11.0 except NZ which is on 11.3, I wonder if that's the issue at hand?


I just spoke with TiVo support and apparently an update was sent to <several> HD boxes and should not have. They indicated the update needs to be rescinded and should be resolved by Friday. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

More info at TiVo

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11178977#e11178977

but now I want to know what's in that update that's not already in 11.0


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, if it's truly the New Zealand software version that was sent out by mistake, it would support h.264 channels, right? Anyone who got the update in a market with h.264 channels to test?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Although this thread's title mentions just 11.0m software, it seems to have morphed into a thread about 11.3 software. Note there is another thread discussing the erroneous 11.3 push:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515001


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

scoopj said:


> I just spoke with TiVo support and apparently an update was sent to <several> HD boxes and should not have. They indicated the update needs to be rescinded and should be resolved by Friday. Keeping my fingers crossed.


If I were you, I would clone the drive before it is updated again, as a service to humanity (or to this community anyway).


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

scoopj said:


> Yes, I'm in the US, just south of Boston.


Scoopj ,

There is another thread about this issue. You may be able to get TIVO to pony up a new unit for you. That software release was sent out in error. And the engineers have not been able to figure how to fix it except to change out the hardware. You should contact TIVO to see where they stand on this,
See the thread that says "free upgrade email for TIVO" , or words to that effect.

Good Luck.

Don H.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

wtkflhn said:


> Scoopj ,
> the engineers have not been able to figure how to fix it except to change out the hardware.


How is this possible?

What kind of a change could they have done? Could some sort of change in the tuner setup actually damage hardware?

Maybe it's some sort of authorization issue. Maybe the updated software somehow won't allow itself to be updated again?

Maybe it's easier to replace the affected boxes than to push out another update?


----------

